# Today on RO



## PepnFluff (Mar 10, 2010)

[align=center]RO Today[/align]



[align=center]Sorry about the lateness, I need to figure out a way to do it withthe timezone.


Nearly at the midweek hump guys, bring on the weekend!

Theres plenty of new RO members, why don't you go along and say hi to a few to make them feel even more welcome :wave:[/align]
[align=center]Handling and bonding with a bun, have any good ideas, chime in here

[/align]
[align=center]Cute bunny alert! Bellashere,theres a new kid on the block so go check her out, shesso danged cute!:adorable:

[/align]
[align=center]Poor Myia doesn't understand why Sheriff is biting, have you got any advice? Pop along and give some comfort :hug:[/align]
[align=center]Oral medication, we all know how hard it can be to administer it, any tips on how to make it easier?

Neurotic or hormonal rabbit? One of Tigs buns could be going through a false pregnancy have you experienced this before?

[/align]
[align=center]No matter how cute something is what goes in must come out so what do you do with your bunny waste? Is it over the fence, into the bin, or do you compost it? Chime in here.

[/align]
[align=center]Should she or shouldnt she, theres a checkered giant that needs a home. Have any helpful words? Renaelock doesn't know what to do

[/align]
[align=center]There are plenty of buns that need rescuing, are you looking to expand your herd? Or just starting your bun fam? Check out here to see if theres anybun you could help.[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Got any cute pics of your rabbit wanting a treat? Join them to the rest of these adorable pictures!
[/align]

Everyone have a great rest of week and see you next tuesday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2010)

> Sorry about the lateness, I need to figure out a way to do it withthe timezone.


lol Lateness, you could of waited an hour and it'd be Wed! Actually for some people it is. lol.

Good job tho!


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 10, 2010)

Ohh shoot really?! I was just going on California time but Kat has figured out a solution so hopefully we'll be sweet next week. Thanks tho Bec


----------

